# Charley tribute thread



## heckler7 (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## charley (Jan 5, 2016)

...       ...    

..least we forget all the pain I've been suffering being an Eagles fan......


----------



## Intense (Jan 5, 2016)

Charles is a good fella. He's the only person I always have to wait to rep because I'm always repping him for his pictures.


----------



## charley (Jan 5, 2016)

Intense said:


> Charles is a good fella. He's the only person I always have to wait to rep because I'm always repping him for his pictures.




... thx Bro ..    you got some 'sweet ass' pics in 'Booty & Ass' ...  I was checking it out earlier today ....


----------



## drealdeal (Jan 5, 2016)

Charley
So many a day your threads have lifted my spirits and put a grin on my mug ,thanks brother!please keep doin what you do!

HAMMER-ANABOLICS@countermail.com


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2016)

Subbed! May your year rain vaginas and joints!


----------



## charley (Jan 6, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Subbed! May your year rain vaginas and joints!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## charley (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## the_predator (Jan 6, 2016)

Intense said:


> Charles is a good fella. He's the only person I always have to wait to rep because I'm always repping him for his pictures.


Lol, same here


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Watson (Jan 23, 2016)

*bump

Big C is a dead set legend, always has been, always will be, fuck any cunt in the ear who says different!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah us philly boys are the real deal, it's the aussie assholes that are lame....


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 27, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> Yeah us philly boys are the real deal, it's the aussie assholes that are lame....


lets form our own DRSE philly crew only, daily negs to all who dont bulk cycle at wawa


----------



## charley (Jan 27, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> lets form our own DRSE philly crew only, daily negs to all who dont bulk cycle at wawa




... agreed ! if you ain't bulking at wawa , you're not from philly ....


----------



## charley (Jan 27, 2016)

Griffith said:


> *bump
> 
> Big C is a dead set legend, always has been, always will be, fuck any cunt in the ear who says different!



... thx Griff ..    in the USA , Big C is what we call 'cancer'......     ..


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 27, 2016)

PFES   phillies flyers eagles sixers


----------



## charley (Jan 27, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> PFES   phillies flyers eagles sixers




....   as i watch the 76ers & Flyers lose again.....


----------

